# لو عايز تعرف الساعه كام دلوقتي ادخل واظبط ساعتك



## سامح روماني2 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمه ​ 
ده رابط علشان يعرفك الساعه كام في اي دلوه في العالم ​ 
اضغط بس علي الخريطه وهيبان الوقت قدامك ​ 

http://www.clocklink.com/world_clock.php​

اذكروني في صلواتكم ​ 
ومتنسسوش الرد بااااااااااااااااااااي​


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2009)

رااااااااااااائع 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maikel fady (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى على الموقع ياسامح 
ربنا يباركك
:d


----------



## مراد الاقبطى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل


----------



## نونوس14 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى الموضوع راااااااااااااائع فعلا
ربنا يبارك حياتكم:big29::big35::ab4::146ec:


----------



## ستيفان (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا" على الموضوع الجميل 
بركات الرب تحفضك


----------



## GoDz (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا موحا مرسى جدا*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*منتهى الروعه

شكرا جدا جدا 

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 سبتمبر 2010)

ولو  إنها متاخرة شوية   تاريخيا  
لكن واجب  على اقولها من كل قلبي :::
_ ألف الف   شكر  -مجهودك طريف ورائع _


----------



## tasoni queena (12 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ليك سامح

كل شوية الاقى ساعة شكل ههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*تسلم ايديك سامح​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسى خالص 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## princess samir (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الرب يبارك حياتك 
موضوع جميل و رائع


----------



## elamer1000 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر على الموقع


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أكتوبر 2010)

أكرر  تشكراتى وإمتنانى


----------



## مسعد خليل (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا موقع رائع


----------



## helmeyhana (28 أكتوبر 2011)

كل الاعمال تعمل معا للخير
helmeyhana


----------



## helmeyhana (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مع امتنانى وشكرى لكم والرب يعض تعبكم
helmey


----------



## فادى محب (25 نوفمبر 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (25 نوفمبر 2011)

لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت الرب معاك و معنا.


----------



## magedrn (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لتعبك


----------



## helmeyhana (29 نوفمبر 2011)

قال رب المجد       انا اضع نفسى عن خرافى            يو 10
helmeyhana


----------



## helmeyhana (1 ديسمبر 2011)

اننى اقدم شكرى العميق لكل القائمين على هزا المنتدى والرب يعوض تمن محبتكم
helmeyhana


----------



## بايبل333 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

فين مصر على الخريطة .؟


----------



## mr.hima (21 ديسمبر 2011)

مرسي .... ياريت نعرف قيمة الوقت


----------



## helmeyhana (22 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكركم على مجهودكم                helmeyhana
واريد ان ارى هزهى الساعة


----------



## sarra (15 يناير 2012)

شكرا كتيرليك


----------



## ehabwsha (16 نوفمبر 2013)

:


----------



## helmeyhana (16 نوفمبر 2013)

سلام الرب معكم       helmeyhana


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعتقد الموقع بيدلك نفس الساعه الموجودة في الكمبيوتر بتاعك 
مش الساعه الحاليه
*​


----------



## فادى محب (18 يونيو 2014)

لتمجد الرب معك شكر


----------

